# Nun gut, Ihr habt es so gewollt. 20" MTB in leicht...



## Edelziege (28. Oktober 2011)

Moin Moin,

nachdem ich ja beim letzten Selbstbaurad einige Schelte eingefahren habe, weil es mit Dreigang und Rücktritt ausgestattet war, kommt jetzt mal eine Version als Mountainbike.  Übrigens macht das bisherige, voll ausgestattete Rad viel Spaß und die gute Lichtanlage ist eine Lebensversicherung, das Rad wird ja im Verkehr benutzt.

Da im damaligen thread schon alles darüber steht, wie so ein Rahmen entsteht, gibt es hier fertige Bilder.

Es wird ein relativ klassisches Mountainbike mit Kettenschaltung und Einfachkettenblatt. Ich habe der Versuchung widerstanden, Scheibenbremsen zu verwenden. Das addiert einfach Gewicht und lohnt sich vor allem bei schlechtem Wetter. Das wird das Rad wahrscheinlich eher selten sehen. Zudem sind die scharfen Bremsscheiben gar nicht so ungefährlich für Kinderfinger.
Die Hauptrohre und das Steuerrohr bestehen aus rostfreiem Columbusrohr, alles ist relativ leicht gehalten. Der Rahmen wiegt unlackiert 1130 Gramm, die Gabel wird mit gekürztem Schaft etwa 600 Gramm wiegen. Die genauen Teile der Ausstattung weiß ich noch nicht, ich will hauptsächlich Sachen nehmen, die sich irgendwo noch finden. Unschlüssig bin ich mir noch bei der Hinterradnabe. Da habe ich nichts Leichtes in 20 oder 36 Loch. Mal sehen.

















Jetzt muß das Rähmchen erstmal zum Pulverbeschichten, dann geht es weiter.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## ZeFlo (28. Oktober 2011)

georg, ich wär stark dafür dass du mich endlich adoptierst! 
ich wär auch immer brav  , und bräuchte nur rahmen  für den rest kann ich mittlerweile schon selber aufkommen ...

der hammer das teil, ich bin völlig hin und weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelziege (28. Oktober 2011)

Lieber Flo,

leider bist Du nicht immer brav, sonst gerne. 

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## kadaverfleisch (30. Oktober 2011)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Lieber Flo,
> 
> leider bist Du nicht immer brav, sonst gerne.
> 
> ...



 dem kann ich nur zustimmen, Kommentare wie: "der micha hat ein fro über..." mag ich nicht besonders gut leiden! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Mich brauchst du nicht adoptieren, mir reichen die Rahmen und Gabeln und LVEs  Sehr schön geworden 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## chowi (31. Oktober 2011)

Da kommt einem gleich der Gedanke ans Kindermachen...

Georg, sehr fein!!!

Gruß chowi


----------



## landsbee (31. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schön Georg, bei uns ist das Kind schon da, aber mit 16 Monaten noch ne kleine Éwigkeit von 20" entfernt, bin gespannt wie es weitergeht mit deinem Projekt, lg Daniel


----------



## TiJoe (31. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schöner Rahmen!

Ich lege mal ein Abo an und freue mich auf das was noch kommt... ;-)

Gruß Joe


----------



## chowi (31. Oktober 2011)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Unschlüssig bin ich mir noch bei der Hinterradnabe. Da habe ich nichts Leichtes in 20 oder 36 Loch. Mal sehen.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Georg



Mann Georg, bis vor Kurzem hatte ich ne schöne Heylight zu viel...

Ich hatte beim 20"er ne Nabe von Novatec gewählt...
Gruß chowi


----------



## Edelziege (1. November 2011)

Hallo Chowi,

ja, Novatec hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Aber eigentlich habe ich keine Lust, extra was zu kaufen.

Mittlerweile habe ich noch einen Laufradsatz gefunden mit Marwi Naben, Mavic 330 Schlauchreifenfelgen und Titanspeichen. Eigentlich zu schade, um da die Nabe rauszuholen, andererseits werde ich den Laufradsatz sowiso nie fahren. Vielleicht verkaufe ich den Satz auch und kaufe davon Teile.

Mal sehen und drüber schlafen,
Georg




chowi schrieb:


> Mann Georg, bis vor Kurzem hatte ich ne schöne Heylight zu viel...
> 
> Ich hatte beim 20"er ne Nabe von Novatec gewählt...
> Gruß chowi


----------



## ZeFlo (2. November 2011)

ich hab (glaube ich  ) irgendwo in meinem keller 'ne neue frühe hügi mit shimano freilauf in 36° "rum liegen". wenn ich sie finde und du sie haben willst sei sie deine oh ibex plagiatus


----------



## Edelziege (2. November 2011)

Hi Flo,

danke für das Angebot. Aber erstmal abwarten. Das dauert eh noch, bis der Rahmen wieder hier ist. Ich gucke gerade mal meine eigenen Bestände durch und finde täglich Dinge, die ich gar nicht mehr kannte. 
Mir ist auch ein kompletter Laufradsatz von Dahon aufgefallen, der sich gut machen würde...

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (2. November 2011)

mist! 
damit wollte ich eigentlich die 50% anzahlung für den 20anni bestreiten.

sent by an android from outer space!


----------



## Edelziege (3. November 2011)

Das geht natürlich! Mußt nur sagen, ob Du das Ober-, Unter oder Sitzrohr möchtest. 

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## gtbiker (3. November 2011)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> mist!
> damit wollte ich eigentlich die 50% anzahlung für den 20anni bestreiten.


Soso 
Feine Sache!


----------



## ZeFlo (3. November 2011)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Das geht natürlich! Mußt nur sagen, ob Du das Ober-, Unter oder Sitzrohr möchtest.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Georg



 wie jetzt  
hallo! 
das ist retro kult classic!
ich hab sogar noch die vorderradnabe, in echt gar nicht zu bezahlen ...

verwirrt
flo


----------



## Edelziege (4. November 2011)

Hallo Flo,

so geht das nicht! Du mußt noch "No WTB, No Bullseye, No NIB, No NOS" dazuschreiben, dann bekommt man für eine Nabe auch mehr als ein Oberrohr. 

Viele Grüße,
Georg

Edit: Ich vergaß, bei solchen Dingen muß man eine Nabe eine Narbe nennen, ganz wichtig!


----------



## Gigelz (10. November 2011)

wie lässt du das gute stück denn pulvern ? 

gruß nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelziege (10. November 2011)

Hallo Nico,

der Rahmen wird RAL 2004 Reinorange pulverbeschichtet, bekommt rot reflektierende Schriftzüge und darüber noch Klarlack.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Pan Tau (11. November 2011)

Guten Morgen Georg,

wann dürfen wir denn mit neuen Fotos rechnen?

Mit einem neugierigen Gruß,
Pan Tau


----------



## Edelziege (11. November 2011)

Ich hoffe, daß der Rahmen in der kommenden Woche zurückkommt. Vielleicht kommen aber vorher noch ein paar andere Bilder. Vorderradnabe ist zu machen und die Schaltung ist auch klar, braucht aber noch etwas tuning. 

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Gigelz (13. November 2011)

hrrr sind bestimmt sehr geil aus, die farbe 

gruß nico


----------



## Edelziege (22. November 2011)

Moin Moin,

der Rahmen ist noch nicht wieder da, aber das Teilesammeln geht weiter und die Schaltung ist fertig:

Ein SRAM ESP 3.0 Schaltwerk, wer kennt es noch? Komplett aus Kunstoff, macht es keinen besonders wertigen Eindruck, ist dabei aber leicht, zäh und überraschend dauerhaft. Ich bin das während der Entwicklung lange täglich gefahren und hatte nie Probleme. Dazu ist es keine große Investition.
Ich habe beide Schaltwerksbolzen noch durch Aluminiumteile ersetzt und jetzt wiegt es bei voller Länge 214 Gramm:





Als nächstes kommt die Vorderradnabe dran.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## WilliWildsau (25. November 2011)

Sehr schöner Beitrag und ich bin schon auf das Endergebniss gespannt
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Edelziege (25. November 2011)

Weiter geht es mit der Vorderradnabe: Es ist doch schön, wenn man ein altes Stück Gabelschaft aus Carbon wiederverwerten kann! 92 Gramm. Die 20 Löcher wiegen übrigens 3 Gramm. 













Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## superseven77 (26. November 2011)

Richtig cool......................
Das wird bestimmt richtig gut. Respekt!

Gruß Bernd


----------



## BikerDad (26. November 2011)

einfach nur geil


----------



## Y_G (28. November 2011)

cool ... machste mir auch eine? Dann sponsere ich Dich mit den passenden Werkzeugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (28. November 2011)

...ich bin auch einfach nur neidisch


----------



## Y_G (28. November 2011)

was hast Du für Lager genommen? Ich denke hier auch grade nach sowas zu bauen...


----------



## Toxic_Lab (28. November 2011)

Sach mal Georg... du baust einfach mal so ne Nabe? Mir läuft gerade das Pipi in die Augen... Weil mir der Maschinenpark und das Können fehlt 

Sind die Teile verklebt?


----------



## Edelziege (28. November 2011)

Moin Moin,

die Lager haben innen 10 und außen 22 Millimeter. Solider als das was manche Leichtbaunaben so drin haben. 
Die Teile sind verklebt. Im Grunde bräuchten sie das gar nicht zu sein, da sich die Flansche durch den Speichenzug an das Mittelstück ziehen. Aber aus Gründen des Korrosionsschutzes habe ich doch verklebt: Carbon auf Alu ergibt elektrochemische Korrosion.
So was für andere zu bauen ist witzlos, wenn man leichtere Naben auch für 30 Euro kaufen kann. Wer will denn 3 Arbeitsstunden dafür bezahlen?

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## zaskar76 (28. November 2011)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Wer will denn 3 Arbeitsstunden dafür bezahlen?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> +die Gabel mit Carbonschaft


----------



## Y_G (29. November 2011)

wenn man aber z.B. für das CNOC16 keine leichten Naben findet? Ausserdem würde ich das schon selber machen oder brauchst Du noch neue Drehalter oder Wendeplatten


----------



## Edelziege (29. November 2011)

Ich kenne das CNOC nicht. Was ist denn an den Naben so speziell?

Viele Grüße,
Georg



Y_G schrieb:


> wenn man aber z.B. für das CNOC16 keine leichten Naben findet? Ausserdem würde ich das schon selber machen oder brauchst Du noch neue Drehalter oder Wendeplatten


----------



## Y_G (29. November 2011)

die Einbaumasse sind ein Problem ...


----------



## gtbiker (29. November 2011)

Das 10Speed Schaltwerk ist spitze 
(Obwohl es mir nicht gefällt und es nicht wirklich leicht ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (30. November 2011)

@Georg: nur aus Interesse: womit klebst du die Hülse auf die Achsenden und härtest du danach warm aus (Ofen etc.)? 

Ich würde die CFK-Hülse noch mit Klarlack versehen. Sonst ist die durch äußere Einwirkung schnell unansehnlich (in den Poren sammelt sich allerlei Dreck). Ich sprech da leider aus Erfahrung. Und die CFK-Schaftrohre sind ja im verbauten Zustand sonst meist im Rahmen geschützt. 3-4 Lagen mit Spraydose reichen da meist locker aus...

saubere Arbeit sonst! Weiter so!


----------



## eddy 1 (30. November 2011)

-


----------



## Edelziege (1. Dezember 2011)

Moin Moin,

ich habe 1K-Kleber für Hydraulikverbindungen genommen, praktisch ein Schraubenkleber niedrigfest. Die Verbindung muß ja nichts halten, sondern soll nur isolieren und abdichten. Die Speichen ziehen die Flansche an das Mittelstück, da kann sich gar nichts lockern. Anders sähe das hinten oder mit Scheibenbremse aus, aber da würde ich dann lieber eine einteilige Nabenhülse machen.
Klarlack wäre wirklich eine gute Idee gewesen.  Aber das Laufrad ist schon eingespeicht. Aber es wird ordentlich eingewachst. Das mache ich nach jedem Einspeichen, damit vor allem die Nabenlöcher vor Korrosion geschützt sind. Mit Einwachsen wird es auch gehen, aber den Mittelteil hätte man wirklich gut lackieren können.

Viele Grüße,
Georg



Onegear schrieb:


> @Georg: nur aus Interesse: womit klebst du die Hülse auf die Achsenden und härtest du danach warm aus (Ofen etc.)?
> 
> Ich würde die CFK-Hülse noch mit Klarlack versehen. Sonst ist die durch äußere Einwirkung schnell unansehnlich (in den Poren sammelt sich allerlei Dreck). Ich sprech da leider aus Erfahrung. Und die CFK-Schaftrohre sind ja im verbauten Zustand sonst meist im Rahmen geschützt. 3-4 Lagen mit Spraydose reichen da meist locker aus...
> 
> saubere Arbeit sonst! Weiter so!


----------



## Edelziege (5. Dezember 2011)

Der Rahmen ist zurück, wie üblich hat Rockenstein schöne Arbeit geleistet. Hier erste Eindrücke und ein Bild mit Blitz für den reflektierenden Schriftzug:













Die Tage gibt es mehr Bilder.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## superseven77 (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

der Rahmen sieht prima aus, bin sehr gespannt auf den Rest.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Y_G (6. Dezember 2011)

da baust Du echt ein geiles Bike zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (6. Dezember 2011)

Schöne Details!


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## BikerDad (6. Dezember 2011)

schönes Teil , Ahnung müsste man haben 

mal so eine Frage am Rande, machst Du auch in Alu oder nur Stahl?


----------



## sonicbiker (6. Dezember 2011)

http://www.gebla.de/Technische Artikel/Rahmenmaterialien/index2TA.html
Dort ist die Antwort und auch das Warum.


----------



## Edelziege (8. Dezember 2011)

Moin Moin,

es ist ja nicht so, daß ich nur faul herumsitze und sich deshalb nichts tut.  Aber ein Mountainbike ist ja doch ein Luxusprodukt und ein Stadtrad für den jüngeren Bruder hat einfach Vorrang, er hatte bisher noch kein Rad mit Licht. Und da wir hier im Ort alles mit dem Rad erledigen, ist das wichtiger.
Das Rad ist voll ausgestattet und wiegt gerade über 10Kg, natürlich inklusive Korb.  Übrigens hat sich heute ein anderer Vater sehr begeistert von der Lichtanlage gezeigt und natürlich direkt gefragt, was das denn kostet. Möglichst schonend habe ich von 50 Euro für die Lampen gesprochen, worauf ich dann ein: "Waaas? Des hat ja des ganze Rad kost!" zu hören bekam. Wie auch immer: Gutes Licht am Rad ist die beste Lebensversicherung!





























Bei dem Stadtrad fehlt noch die Kettenschutzscheibe. Da mache ich eh zwei und eine wird dann für das Mountainbike sein, das bis Weihnachten noch fertig wird.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## superseven77 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Soviele Daumen nach oben habe ich nicht wie ich geben würde.

Super Rad.



Gruß Bernd


----------



## Y_G (9. Dezember 2011)

mir gefälts auch


----------



## Cleaner33 (9. Dezember 2011)

Drücken die vielen Reflektoren nicht zu sehr aufs Gewicht und die Aerodynamik?


----------



## Edelziege (9. Dezember 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Drücken die vielen Reflektoren nicht zu sehr aufs Gewicht und die Aerodynamik?



Ein Zinksarg ist definitiv schwerer und auch weniger aerodynamisch. Meiner Meinung nach kann man als Radfahrer gar nicht genug Reflektoren haben. Gerade jetzt in der Weihnachtszeit, wo in jedem zweiten Fenster ein bunter Stern blinkt und die Aufmerksamkeit von der Straße ablenkt. Gerade die Speichenreflektoren sind eine wirklich gute Sache.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Edelziege (14. Dezember 2011)

So, das Rad ist größtenteils zusammengebaut:

Endlich wird man mal wieder eins der alten Vierkantlager los, die seit Jahren herumliegen. Daß das Lager noch eine dieser butterweichen Titanachsen hat, wobei jeder Radmagazin-Leser weiß, daß die unfahrbar sind, schadet bei der kurzen Länge von 107mm im Kinderrad wohl weniger. 





Kombiniert mit einer alten Sugino-Kurbel, gekürzt auf 135mm Länge, ergibt sich dadurch eine halbwegs passable Breite des Tretlagers. Die Kettenschutzscheibe ist noch ziemlich roh, da müssen noch ein paar Ausfräsungen rein:





Mal die gröbsten Teile drangesteckt: Das sieht doch schon ganz gut aus.





Demnächst der Endspurt.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Dezember 2011)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist zurück, wie üblich hat Rockenstein schöne Arbeit geleistet. Hier erste Eindrücke und ein Bild mit Blitz für den reflektierenden Schriftzug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (14. Dezember 2011)

Interessanter Aufbau. Warum hat der Rahmen so einen ewig langen Radstand?


----------



## Edelziege (14. Dezember 2011)

Der Radstand ist 845mm. Finde ich jetzt nicht besonders lang, die Geometrie hat sich bisher bewährt. Sind da andere erheblich kürzer?

Viele Grüße,
Georg



goegolo schrieb:


> Interessanter Aufbau. Warum hat der Rahmen so einen ewig langen Radstand?


----------



## goegolo (14. Dezember 2011)

Keine Ahnung, für mich ist das Thema Kinderräder noch relativ neu. Ich wunderte mich nur über den großen Abstand zwischen Sattelrohr/Tretlager und dem Reifen.


----------



## El Papa (15. Dezember 2011)

Langer Radstand bringt Ruhe ins Fahrwerk. Aber eine kurze Kettenstrebe hilft bei der Wendigkeit wieder. Ich hätte die Kettenstrebe auch kürzer gemacht. Das Gary-Fisher Cosmo hatte eine solche Geometrie. Das merkt man dann bei Fahrstil der Kinder. Aber jeder wie er möchte...

Cheerio


----------



## Edelziege (15. Dezember 2011)

Was hatte das Gary-Fisher denn für eine Kettenstrebenlänge? Die beim obigen Rad ist 340mm und hat beim anderen Rad gut funktioniert. Die Superior Räder hier aus dem thread nebenan haben 360mm Kettenstrebenlänge...

Wenn man breite Reifen ein schmales Tretlager ermöglichen möchte, werden deutlich kürzere Kettenstreben schon ziemlich eng. Aber interessant wären sicherlich Zahlen von anderen Rädern.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## ZeFlo (18. Dezember 2011)

einfach ein traum.


----------



## Onegear (21. Dezember 2011)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Die Kettenschutzscheibe ist noch ziemlich roh, da müssen noch ein paar Ausfräsungen rein:



Puh, und ich hatte schon Angst, dass die so bleibt 
Da kann sich die Fräse richtig austoben. Das Teil muss ja nicht so viel aushalten


----------



## Pan Tau (10. Januar 2012)

Wie ist denn der Stand der Dinge im Projekt "20" MTB in leicht"?!


----------



## Edelziege (13. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin,

es war etwas ruhig über die Ferientage. Die Kinder haben lieber Skikurs gemacht als sich mit Fahrrädern zu beschäftigen.  Aber das Rad stand natürlich neben dem Weihnachtsbaum. 

Aber der Reihe nach:

Das schöne 3.0 Schaltwerk war zu lang für einen 20Zöller. Also wird es aufgehoben für das nächste Rad. 




Das 9.0er Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig ist fast 70 Gramm schwerer! Mal sehen, irgendwo müßte ich noch ein kurzes XO haben, wenn mir das mal in die Hände fällt, wird das montiert:




Der Kettenschutzring ist immer noch nicht ausgefräst, aber ich habe das Rad vor Heiligabend schon mal zusammengebaut, damit es unter dem Weihnachtsbaum stehen kann. So wie es hier steht mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter wiegt es 7,9 Kg, das ist mir eigentlich noch zu viel. Vielleicht werde ich deshalb Schaltwerk und Bremsen noch mal ändern. Aber erst soll es mal aufhören zu regnen, damit wir es vernünftig ausprobieren können. Dann mache ich auch noch mal Bilder.




Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDad (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
das Rad schaut sehr gut aus, dem Kleinen meinen Glückwunsch dazu.

An der Rahmen/ Gabel- Kombi kanns ja gewichtsmäßig nicht liegen, an der Kassette auch nicht. 
8 kg ist doch ok, oder wolltest Du die deutlich unterbieten?

Den Sattel habe ich auch hier rumliegen mit anderem Motiv, der ist ziemlich schwer. 
Sonst eben Bremshebel, Sattelstütze evtl. Innenlager. Bei fast allen Teilen Alu verbauen, läppert sich aber auch preislich.
Aber das kennst Du ja bestimmt, bin gespannt wo Du noch was holen wirst.

Grüße Dirk


----------



## ONE78 (13. Januar 2012)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hübsch


----------



## Edelziege (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo Dirk,

der Sattel ist nicht zu ändern. Da haben Kinder ihre bestimmten Vorstellungen. Wenn da die Optik des Motivs paßt, helfen keine Argumente. 
Es ist nicht so, daß ich es so tratisch finde. Was mich etwas ärgert ist das Schaltwerk. Da habe ich nicht dran gedacht, daß ein LongCage für 20" zu lang ist. Mindestens die 70 Gramm muß ich wieder rausholen.  Wobei die schon beim Fräsen der Kettenschutzscheibe verschwinden werden. 
Mal sehen. Erstmal fahren, das ist wichtiger als die letzten paar Gramm. Schraubentuning usw finde ich etwas übertrieben, ist auch zu teuer für den Erfolg.

Viele Grüße,
Georg





BikerDad schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Rad schaut sehr gut aus, dem Kleinen meinen Glückwunsch dazu.
> 
> An der Rahmen/ Gabel- Kombi kanns ja gewichtsmäßig nicht liegen, an der Kassette auch nicht.
> ...


----------



## lekanteto (16. Januar 2012)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Mindestens die 70 Gramm muß ich wieder rausholen.


Ich fass das jetzt mal als Frage nach Vorschlägen auf 


Beim 24er für meinen Sohn habe ich "nur" FR-5 statt SD-7 Bremshebel verbaut. Die Hebellängenanpassung der SD-7 hat meinen Sohn an seinem 20er nicht interessiert.
Ist bei dem Vorbau noch ein Lenker mit Rise notwendig? Flatbars sind meist ein paar Gramm leichter.


----------



## IchWars (17. Januar 2012)

Theoretisch lassen sich doch viele Gramms bei Lenker/Vorbau rausholen.Ist halt ne Geldfrage.


----------



## Edelziege (17. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin,

danke für die Tips! Flatbar wird im kommenden Jahr interessant, wenn das Rad an den jüngeren Bruder weitergereicht wird. Aber ich werde da keine teuren Teile verbauen, die dann auch nicht so wahnsinnig viel leichter sind.
Ändern werde ich das Schaltwerk und eventuell noch die Bremsen, wenn ich mal Zeit habe. Das sind zusammen so 170 Gramm und basiert auf schon irgendwo herumlungernden Teilen. Dazu noch der Kettenschutz, dann sollte das schon mal 250 Gramm ausmachen. Und dann solls reichen...

Und dann muß ich mir mal so langsam Gedanken über das nächstgrößere Rad machen. 

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDad (17. Januar 2012)

Na dann bin ich beim Schaltwerk mal gespannt, ich habe das Shimano 737 am 20 Zoll auf so 180 gramm gebracht. Mit Schraubentuning neuen Röllchen und dem Werkstoff mit dem C .

Bei deinem ist ja schon einiges aus Plastik und ich sehe auch viel Alu. 
Bin gespannt wie du´s machst.

Grüße


----------



## IchWars (18. Januar 2012)

Vor allen auf den fertigen Kettenschutz bin ich gespannt. Lass die Fräsen laufen!!
Klar sind Vorbau und Lenker teuer,aber wozu haben wir Ebay. Da hab ich n Easton V/L für 15 Euro erstanden.Beides zusammen leichter als der 1 Zoll Vorbau der dran war!


----------



## Edelziege (7. August 2013)

Moin Moin,

mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder nachreichen.
Das Rad macht viel Spaß und bald können wir mit beiden Jungs los, wenn das 24er fertig ist. 

























Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## johnparka (7. August 2013)

Tja einfach klasse 

P.S. Nach deiner Gabel gieren die Jungs aus dem Poison-Aufbau-Thread


----------



## Banglabagh75 (7. August 2013)

Interessanter Thread, gut, dass du den ausgegraben hast, muss mich da bei Gelegenheit mal durcharbeiten.

Jetzt seh ich deine leichte Alu-Kindergabel direkt am Radl, schön. Die Gabel tät mir gefallen, mal sehen, wie unsere Finanzen stehen, wenn unser 20"-Rahmen dran ist (in 1 oder 2 Jahren).

Orange ist ne schöne Farbe sowohl für Jungs als auch Mädels. Das ist momentan auch der Favorit unsres Kleinen.


----------



## Edelziege (8. August 2013)

Moin Moin,

die Gabel ist aus Stahl, ich baue keine Gabeln aus Aluminium. Und wie gesagt habe ich vor ein paar Jahren schon mal versucht, da eine 10er Serie auf die Beine zu stellen, um die bezahlbar machen zu können. Es hat sich dann letztlich ein einziger gemeldet, der allerdings später dann noch mit einer 24er Gabel nachgerüstet hat. So viel zum "danach gieren"

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Floh (8. August 2013)

Wenn Du ein bisschen Analyse betreiben willst wo das Gewicht steckt kannst du im Poison-Aufbauthread eine zip-Datei mit meiner Excel-Gewichtstabelle finden. Die kann man sortieren, und schon weiß man wo das Geld und das Gewicht stecken.
Bei mir ist es relativ einfach: Rahmen 1500 Gramm, Laufräder 1200 Gramm, V-Brakes 580 Gramm, Reifen 720 Gramm (Mäntel).
Das sind die dicksten Posten auf der Liste. Die Carbon-Gabel mit ca. 400 Gramm ist eine echte Hilfe wenn man in Richtung 7 Kilo will.


----------



## Mamara (8. August 2013)

Ich glaub da hat einer das ganze Projekt samt Erbauer nicht so richtig verstanden


----------



## Floh (8. August 2013)

Wieso?
Meine Antwort samt Teileliste bezog sich nur auf die Aussage vom TE, dass ihm 7,9 kg zu schwer sind aber er nicht so genau erklären kann wo das Gewicht im Einzelnen herkommt.
Dabei hilft eine sortierbare Liste - man sieht z.B. dass die schwersten 4 von 24 Komponenten schon über die Hälfte des Gewichts ausmachen, und man kann Varianten durchspielen und die Mehrkosten gegen die Gewichtsersparnis betrachten wenn man einzelne Teile austauscht.

Dass er sich keine China-Carbongabel in seinen Custom-Stahlrahmen samt Custom-Gabel hängen wird war mir schon klar... bin ja kein Volldepp


----------



## Floh (8. August 2013)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Was hatte das Gary-Fisher denn für eine Kettenstrebenlänge? Die beim obigen Rad ist 340mm und hat beim anderen Rad gut funktioniert. Die Superior Räder hier aus dem thread nebenan haben 360mm Kettenstrebenlänge...



Der Poison Ethanol hat 350 mm.
Hast Du eigentlich auch Probleme mit Kettenlauf bei 9-fach und den kurzen Kettenstreben? Was für eine Kettenlinie hast Du gewählt? Ich denke an 47 mm als Kompromiß...

Bevor ich mit Carbon-Bashguards herummache werde ich mir aus ABS mal zwei Ringe fräsen um auszuprobieren ob die überhaupt das machen was sie sollen, nämlich die Kette auf dem vorderen Blatt halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. August 2013)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> die Gabel ist aus Stahl, ich baue keine Gabeln aus Aluminium. Und wie gesagt habe ich vor ein paar Jahren schon mal versucht, da eine 10er Serie auf die Beine zu stellen, um die bezahlbar machen zu können. Es hat sich dann letztlich ein einziger gemeldet, der allerdings später dann noch mit einer 24er Gabel nachgerüstet hat. So viel zum "danach gieren"
> 
> ...



Schade, dass man da gleich 10 St. braucht, damit 1 bezahlbar wäre. Na mal sehen, hat ja noch Zeit bei uns, vielleicht bricht ja doch plötzlich der Kindergabel-Boom hier im Forum los und wir brauchen plötzlich mindestens 10 sakrisch leichte (schriebst du nicht irgendwas von 650g?) Stahl(Tschuldigung für die Verwechselung)-Kindergabeln...


Oder ich überzeug meine Frau doch irgendwann mal davon, dass ich bei 5 Kindern vor lauter Zulagen fast gar nimmer in die Arbeit gehen müsste, dann könnten wir die ersten 5 Gabeln von den 10 schon mal im Selbstbedarf abdecken...


----------



## Edelziege (8. August 2013)

Hallo Floh,

nee, die Gabel wiegt rund 600 Gramm, die ziehe ich einer Carbongabel vor. Eine Stahlgabel wird vom Gewicht her nie konkurrenzfähig sein, aber dafür ist sie verläßlich. Bei einer Gabel nicht ganz unwichtig. 
An dem Rad sind durchaus optimierbare Teile, aber irgendwie sehe ich nicht ein, ein Kinderrad mit KCNC-Teilen auszurüsten, wenn nicht allzu schwere Kalloy-Teile herumliegen. Ein Goldesel könnte allerdings helfen, meine Meinung zu ändern. 
Die Liste ist aber nicht übel, die werde ich mal benutzen, wenn es sich anbietet. Vielen Dank.

Viele Grüße,
Georg



Floh schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Meine Antwort samt Teileliste bezog sich nur auf die Aussage vom TE, dass ihm 7,9 kg zu schwer sind aber er nicht so genau erklären kann wo das Gewicht im Einzelnen herkommt.
> Dabei hilft eine sortierbare Liste - man sieht z.B. dass die schwersten 4 von 24 Komponenten schon über die Hälfte des Gewichts ausmachen, und man kann Varianten durchspielen und die Mehrkosten gegen die Gewichtsersparnis betrachten wenn man einzelne Teile austauscht.
> 
> Dass er sich keine China-Carbongabel in seinen Custom-Stahlrahmen samt Custom-Gabel hängen wird war mir schon klar... bin ja kein Volldepp


----------



## Edelziege (8. August 2013)

Hallo Floh,

ich habe vorhin extra mal nachgemessen: Das einzelne Kettenblatt hat eine 40mm Kettenlinie. Ich habe auch nur außen eine Schutzscheibe montiert, dadurch kann das Kettenblatt weiter nach innen rücken.
Probleme mit dem Kettenlauf gibt es nicht, Schräglauf stört moderne Ketten nicht groß. Und am großen Kettenblatt kann es auch nicht schleifen. 

Viele Grüße,
Georg



Floh schrieb:


> Der Poison Ethanol hat 350 mm.
> Hast Du eigentlich auch Probleme mit Kettenlauf bei 9-fach und den kurzen Kettenstreben? Was für eine Kettenlinie hast Du gewählt? Ich denke an 47 mm als Kompromiß...
> 
> Bevor ich mit Carbon-Bashguards herummache werde ich mir aus ABS mal zwei Ringe fräsen um auszuprobieren ob die überhaupt das machen was sie sollen, nämlich die Kette auf dem vorderen Blatt halten.


----------



## Edelziege (8. August 2013)

Es kommt eben auf das "bezahlbar" an. Ich hatte das damals für 100 Euro unlackiert angeboten, das war es wie gesagt nur einem wert. Kann ich auch verstehen, wenn das Kind nach 2 Jahren rausgewachsen ist und einen sowiso schon alle schräg ansehen, wenn man seinem Kind NICHT die gebrauchte Bleimöhre aus der Nachbarschaft für 40 Euro gekauft hat. Wobei ich andererseits im Bekanntenkreis schon einige überzeugen konnte, ein Isla zu kaufen...

Viele Grüße,
Georg



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Schade, dass man da gleich 10 St. braucht, damit 1 bezahlbar wäre. Na mal sehen, hat ja noch Zeit bei uns, vielleicht bricht ja doch plötzlich der Kindergabel-Boom hier im Forum los und wir brauchen plötzlich mindestens 10 sakrisch leichte (schriebst du nicht irgendwas von 650g?) Stahl(Tschuldigung für die Verwechselung)-Kindergabeln...
> 
> 
> Oder ich überzeug meine Frau doch irgendwann mal davon, dass ich bei 5 Kindern vor lauter Zulagen fast gar nimmer in die Arbeit gehen müsste, dann könnten wir die ersten 5 Gabeln von den 10 schon mal im Selbstbedarf abdecken...


----------



## BOOZE (8. August 2013)

100 ja super hätte ich das mal vorher gewusst!
Ich lass jetzt mir jetzt eine Gabel abändern, damit ich überhaupt was brauchbares habe, von kosten reden wir jetzt gar nicht.


----------



## Floh (8. August 2013)

Ja hab ich gesehen, Du montierst das Kettenblatt von innen und den "Bash" außen? Da rückt die Kettenlinie natürlich ordentlich nach innen.
Ich mach mir mehr Sorgen was ist wenn der Zwerg rückwärts tritt, da kann so eine schräg laufende Kette schon mal abspringen.
Ich hab schon einen Rest 3mm Polycarbonat gefunden, den lass ich mir mal bohren und auf Maß drehen, Ausfräsungen kann man dann ja machen wenn man die Funktion sichergestellt hat. Die 30 Euro für eine Carbonplatte spar ich mir erstmal.
Ich sehe das nämlich wie Du: was ich noch rumliegen habe wird genutzt, anderes kommt wenn möglich gebraucht aus dem Bikemarkt oder aus der Bucht. Am Anfang standen bei mir mal 750 Euro, da bin ich schon fast 100 Euro runter gekommen. Nur wenn ich Sachen partout nicht hatte gab es was Neues (kleine Pedale, Sattel, kurzer Vorbau, kleines Kettenblatt etc.)
Deshalb bin ich auch froh dass ich so früh angefangen habe. Bis Mitte Oktober ist noch ein bisschen Zeit. Vielleicht lackiere ich auch noch selbst, aber da bin ich noch nicht sicher. Möchte auch Aufkleber unter Klarlack haben, und 50 Euro für Lack ausgeben und es dann versauen wäre kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. August 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> 100 ja super hätte ich das mal vorher gewusst!
> Ich lass jetzt mir jetzt eine Gabel abändern, damit ich überhaupt was brauchbares habe, von kosten reden wir jetzt gar nicht.



Mir geht´s grad wie dir (nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich aktuell noch kein Geld für ne Gabel ausgegeben habe):
Für ne 100-Custom-Made-Stahlgabel mit 600 g kriegen wir doch auf den Schlag 5 Interessenten zusammen, selbst 10 Interessenten halte ich für realistisch.
Also ich ruf mal "hier" (obwohl ich ne Gabel für´s 20" erst in 1-2 Jahren brauch, für 100 tät ich ausm Stand die Gabel abnehmen).


----------



## Diman (9. August 2013)

Warum man in den leichten Customrahmenset die Bleiteile verbauen muss ist mir ein Rätsel auch dann wenn man die Teile schon rumliegen hat.


----------



## Edelziege (9. August 2013)

Hallo Floh,

die Kette springt beim Rückwärtstreten meist ab, wenn man hinten auf den großen Ritzeln ist, und da macht es eine kleine Kettenlinie besser. Nach außen hin wird die Kette mit Schutzscheibe ja kaum abspringen.
Bis jetzt gab es auch noch keine Probleme mit abspringender Kette. Aber das 20" wird natürlich auch nicht allzu wild bewegt. 

Viele Grüße,
Georg



Floh schrieb:


> Ja hab ich gesehen, Du montierst das Kettenblatt von innen und den "Bash" außen? Da rückt die Kettenlinie natürlich ordentlich nach innen.
> Ich mach mir mehr Sorgen was ist wenn der Zwerg rückwärts tritt, da kann so eine schräg laufende Kette schon mal abspringen.
> Ich hab schon einen Rest 3mm Polycarbonat gefunden, den lass ich mir mal bohren und auf Maß drehen, Ausfräsungen kann man dann ja machen wenn man die Funktion sichergestellt hat. Die 30 Euro für eine Carbonplatte spar ich mir erstmal.
> Ich sehe das nämlich wie Du: was ich noch rumliegen habe wird genutzt, anderes kommt wenn möglich gebraucht aus dem Bikemarkt oder aus der Bucht. Am Anfang standen bei mir mal 750 Euro, da bin ich schon fast 100 Euro runter gekommen. Nur wenn ich Sachen partout nicht hatte gab es was Neues (kleine Pedale, Sattel, kurzer Vorbau, kleines Kettenblatt etc.)
> Deshalb bin ich auch froh dass ich so früh angefangen habe. Bis Mitte Oktober ist noch ein bisschen Zeit. Vielleicht lackiere ich auch noch selbst, aber da bin ich noch nicht sicher. Möchte auch Aufkleber unter Klarlack haben, und 50 Euro für Lack ausgeben und es dann versauen wäre kontraproduktiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelziege (9. August 2013)

Moin Moin,

welche Teile meinst Du denn mit Bleiteile?

Mir ist es übrigens insofern kein Rätsel als daß ich meinen Kontostand kenne. Die amerikanischen Rahmenbauer haben ein schönes Sprichwort:
If you wanna make a million in bike business, start with two.

Dem ist leider nicht viel hinzuzufügen. 

Viele Grüße,
Georg



Diman schrieb:


> Warum man in den leichten Customrahmenset die Bleiteile verbauen muss ist mir ein Rätsel auch dann wenn man die Teile schon rumliegen hat.


----------



## Edelziege (9. August 2013)

Moin Moin,

ich laß mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen, vielleicht baue ich einfach mal was, es gibt da mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Einbaulänge und Schaftdurchmesser sind Maße, die ich definitv brauche. Ich habe bei meinen Kinderrädern immer 1" gewählt, weil das einfach das leichteste ist. Aber es hängt natürlich am Rahmen...

Viele Grüße,
Georg



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Mir geht´s grad wie dir (nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich aktuell noch kein Geld für ne Gabel ausgegeben habe):
> Für ne 100-Custom-Made-Stahlgabel mit 600 g kriegen wir doch auf den Schlag 5 Interessenten zusammen, selbst 10 Interessenten halte ich für realistisch.
> Also ich ruf mal "hier" (obwohl ich ne Gabel für´s 20" erst in 1-2 Jahren brauch, für 100 tät ich ausm Stand die Gabel abnehmen).


----------



## Banglabagh75 (9. August 2013)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> welche Teile meinst Du denn mit Bleiteile?
> 
> ...



Zwei Millionen reinstecken, eine Million rausholen, oder? 
Bin zwar net ausm Bikebusiness, aber meine Eltern waren damals in den 80ern die ersten im Landkreis, die in´s damals neu aufkommende Computerbusiness eingestiegen sind.
Steiler Boom mit Geschäftsmeetings in Übersee in Saus und Braus (alles auf Kosten der Großfirmen), genauso steil ging´s dann aber in den 90ern wieder bergab, für (viele der) Großfirmen genauso wie für die kleinen Familienbetriebe.
Hab zwar kein englisches Sprichwort auf Lager, aber unser (deutschsprachiges) Resümee aus unsrem Computerbusiness: Wie gewonnen, so zerronnen.

Insofern ist die Custom-Rahmenbauer-Strategie "klein, aber fein" offensichtlich sogar die langfristigere Methode, wenn ich vergleiche, dass du ja immer noch wacker am Werke bist, während viele Großimporteure der damaligen neuen MTB-Mode leider schon von der Bildfläche verschwunden sind.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (9. August 2013)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich laß mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen, vielleicht baue ich einfach mal was, es gibt da mehrere Möglichkeiten.
> Einbaulänge und Schaftdurchmesser sind Maße, die ich definitv brauche. Ich habe bei meinen Kinderrädern immer 1" gewählt, weil das einfach das leichteste ist. Aber es hängt natürlich am Rahmen...
> ...



Grundsätzlich war ich auch immer 1" Fan gewesen, aber leider sind ja schon seit den 90ern (fast?) alle Alurahmen mit 1 1/8" Steuerrohr.

Konkret im Fall "Gabel für 20"-Kinderbike" haben zumindest alle Poison-Ethanol/Chaka-AliiMan-Papis hier (die diese "Ausverkauf"-Rahmen in der letzten Zeit abgenommen haben und von daher als Gabelinteressenten akut in Frage kämen), halt ein 1 1/8" (semi) Steuerrohr. Da geht dann wohl kaum ein Weg an ner 1 1/8" Gabel vorbei, außer man will den Neuaufbau schon gleich mit Adaptern/Spacern beginnen...


----------



## Edelziege (9. August 2013)

Ist kein Problem, ich muß es halt nur wissen und vor allem auch die Einbaulänge. Viele 20Zöller haben leider unnötig lange Gabeln, da die Rahmen auch auf Federgabeln ausgelegt sind.

Viele Grüße,
Georg



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich war ich auch immer 1" Fan gewesen, aber leider sind ja schon seit den 90ern (fast?) alle Alurahmen mit 1 1/8" Steuerrohr.
> 
> Konkret im Fall "Gabel für 20"-Kinderbike" haben zumindest alle Poison-Ethanol/Chaka-AliiMan-Papis hier (die diese "Ausverkauf"-Rahmen in der letzten Zeit abgenommen haben und von daher als Gabelinteressenten akut in Frage kämen), halt ein 1 1/8" (semi) Steuerrohr. Da geht dann wohl kaum ein Weg an ner 1 1/8" Gabel vorbei, außer man will den Neuaufbau schon gleich mit Adaptern/Spacern beginnen...


----------



## Edelziege (9. August 2013)

Das ist im Rahmenbau ähnlich, man muß sich nur die Boomzeit wegdenken. 
Wobei es in den 90ern sicherlich schlimmer war als heute, da haben ja viele Rahmenbauer aufhören müssen. Heutzutage gibt es das Internet und man kann ohne großes Werbebudget Leute erreichen.

Viele Grüße,
Georg



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Zwei Millionen reinstecken, eine Million rausholen, oder?
> Bin zwar net ausm Bikebusiness, aber meine Eltern waren damals in den 80ern die ersten im Landkreis, die in´s damals neu aufkommende Computerbusiness eingestiegen sind.
> Steiler Boom mit Geschäftsmeetings in Übersee in Saus und Braus (alles auf Kosten der Großfirmen), genauso steil ging´s dann aber in den 90ern wieder bergab, für (viele der) Großfirmen genauso wie für die kleinen Familienbetriebe.
> Hab zwar kein englisches Sprichwort auf Lager, aber unser (deutschsprachiges) Resümee aus unsrem Computerbusiness: Wie gewonnen, so zerronnen.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (9. August 2013)

Edelziege schrieb:


> welche Teile meinst Du denn mit Bleiteile?
> 
> Mir ist es übrigens insofern kein Rätsel als daß ich meinen Kontostand kenne.



Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel, Sattelstütze sehen verdächtig nach Blei aus. Das Problem mit Kontostand kenne ich, wir können übrigens tauschen Rahmenset gg. leichte Teile die ich noch rumliegen hab.


----------



## trifi70 (9. August 2013)

Edelziege schrieb:


> If you wanna make a million in bike business, start with two.


Danke  Auch wenn er mein Problem nicht löst: der Spruch trifft den Punkt, merk ich mir.


----------



## Edelziege (9. August 2013)

Das sind aber keine Bleiteile, sondern Taiwan-Mittelklasse. Das ist meilenweit von dem entfernt, was normalerweise an Kinderrädern ist. Das ist zwar zu verbessern, aber dann muß man schon ausgesprochene Leichtteile besorgen.
Das Schöne an einem Rad mit einer 7 vor dem Komma ist ja, daß das im Grunde ausreichend leicht ist und man keine Tauschgeschäfte mehr machen muß, bei denen man schlecht wegkommt. 
Und wenn ich Rekorde hätte brechen wollen, hätte ich den Rahmen aus Aluminium gebaut. 

Viele Grüße,
Georg



Diman schrieb:


> Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel, Sattelstütze sehen verdächtig nach Blei aus. Das Problem mit Kontostand kenne ich, wir können übrigens tauschen Rahmenset gg. leichte Teile die ich noch rumliegen hab.


----------



## Y_G (9. August 2013)

ich hätte dann vielleicht Interesse an einer 24" Gabel für den entsprechenden Poisionrahmen


----------



## BOOZE (9. August 2013)

Kunden mit vielleicht Interesse, sind keine Kunden


----------



## johnparka (9. August 2013)

Bei einer Gabel im Stile einer Tange Big Fork hätte ich nicht nur Interesse, ich würde auch kaufen. Über das Design sollte man auch mal sprechen


----------



## Y_G (9. August 2013)

ohne Daten wie Preis und Gewicht kann man ja nun auch schwer sagen ob man die nehmen will oder nicht...


----------



## Diman (9. August 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> ich hätte dann vielleicht Interesse an einer 24" Gabel für den entsprechenden Poisionrahmen


Lefty?


----------



## Diman (9. August 2013)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Das Schöne an einem Rad mit einer 7 vor dem Komma ist ja, daß das im Grunde ausreichend leicht ist und man keine Tauschgeschäfte mehr machen muß, bei denen man schlecht wegkommt.



Mist.  Der Rahmen gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Y_G (9. August 2013)

keine lefty, die mag ich irgendwie nicht, auch wenn es eine gute Gabel ist. Ich will keine Federgabel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (9. August 2013)

Sollen wir nicht diese Gabel-Frage entweder im 20"-Gabel-Thread (gut, da passt die Frage nach der 24"-Gabel net) oder in nem "Gebla-Custom-Kindergabel"-Thread weiterdiskutieren?
Es macht Georgs Kinderrad-Aufbau-Thread ein bisschen unübersichtlich, finde ich.
Ja, ich fasse mich auch an der eigenen Nase, hab ja hier auch zum Gabel-Thema geschrieben, aber bin dann auf PNs mit Georg übergegangen, damit´s hier im Thread nicht Überhand nimmt.


----------

